# Street Art - Aufbau



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Juni 2012)

New Project is coming soon...


----------



## haihaihai (12. Juni 2012)

Teaser-Trailer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Juni 2012)

Bei diesem Aufbau handelt es sich im weitesten Sinne um Trial.Als Ausgleich benÃ¶tige ich neben meinem Trial Rad auch mal was anderes.. 
Es muss wieder eine Leichtbau Version sein. Was diesmal aber anders sein wird, ist die Tatsache, dass es eine Low Buget Produktion wird, bzw. aus meinem Rest bestand. 

Warum ich ein Street Bike im Trial Forum aufbaue? Das hat mehrere GrÃ¼nde. Da das Street-Trial ja sehr eingeschlagen hat, kann ich sicherlich auf einiges an Erfahrungen zurÃ¼ck Greifen. Was wie funktioniert. Denn ich mÃ¶chte nur wenige Teile aus dem Street Bereich verbauen. Desweiterem ist die Community etwas offener, wenn es um RÃ¤der geht, wo auch mal nicht reinrassige Teile verbaut werden. Im DDD-Bereich kann man sich dann schnell in Kindergarten Disskusionen verlieren. Sollte es auf totales UnverstÃ¤ndnis treffen, dann kann ch es natÃ¼rlich auch verschieben lassen. 

Meine Carbon Thematik kann ich hier zudem auch ausleben. Alles was gebaut wird, kann ich an dem Rad testen. Wie es gebaut wurde, gibt es dann wiederum im eigentlichen Thema. 
Heute kann ich mein erstes Bauteil vorstellen. Es ist ziemlich groÃ, wichtig und "schwer". 

Der Rahmen:




Er wiegt 1892 Gramm. Es handelt sich wohl um einen ,,SUNN" Rahmen. Vor ein paar Jahren war er schon einmal in meinem Besitz. Hatte ihn verkauft, was mich a. sehr geÃ¤rgert hat und b. 2 Jahre gekostet hat ihn wieder zubeschaffen. 
Trotz seines hohen Gewichtes, hat er besondere Geometrie Daten, welche so nicht zu finden sind in der Szene. 

-Sehr kurze Kettenstreben von nur 380mm
-hohes Trettlager von +25 mm (bei 100mm Federweg)
-ein Steuerrohr von nur 100 mm (ermÃ¶glicht Billig an Gabeln zu kommen)
-Radstand von etwa 1020 mm

Kurz gesagt, das Rad fÃ¤hrt sich sehr aggressiv und wendig. Vorallem dann, wenn es leicht ist. Mein damaliger aufbau hatte ~10,5 Kilo. 
Das mochte ich mÃ¶glich um 2 Kilo noch unter Bieten.  
Heutige Street Rahmen haben meist Minus Trettlager. Sollte es mal gut sein, dann auf +-0 (fÃ¼r ruhige Flugphasen noch). Gepart mit langsamen +400 mm Kettenstreben. 

Auf dem Bild wurden lediglich mal 24" Double Wide LaufrÃ¤der eingesteckt fÃ¼r ein Foto. Die endgÃ¼ltigen LaufrÃ¤der bleiben nich unter Verschluss.
Die Community darf gerne die Rahmen Farbe wÃ¤hlen. Pink/Rosa wird von vorne herein ausgeschlossen!

Zusammenfassung:
Gewicht nackt: 1892 Gramm
Kosten: 50â¬ + einen Rahmen im Tausch


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Juni 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> ... Im DDD-Bereich kann man sich dann schnell in Kindergarten Disskusionen verlieren...



Oh man wie Recht du hast. Hab das auch schonmal probiert und es kam nur unsinniges Gelaber bei raus.


----------



## ecols (14. Juni 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> ....
> Die Community darf gerne die Rahmen Farbe wählen. Pink/Rosa wird von vorne herein ausgeschlossen!



Ich wäre mal für was grau schwarz neon grünes..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Juni 2012)

Es gibt bei der Farbgebung noch ein paar kleinigkeiten zu sagen. 
Schrauben sind fast alle Gold. 
Bei der Bremse wird es Rot geben. 

Vielleicht den Ansatz der Tauchrohre in Neon Grün. Was ein erkennungsmerkmal darstellt. Ansonsten in gewohntem schwarz (?)

hst_trialer
Es macht dort echt keinen Spaß. Wer keinem Trend hinter läuft ist da nur ein Spinner. Ab und An bin ich dort am lesen. Aber was gescheites ist da nicht mehr zu finden. 
Die Szene ist überschwemmt mit Wannabes


----------



## MisterLimelight (15. Juni 2012)

Seit Jahren habe ich eine ernstgemeinte Lieblingsfarbwahl: Metallicbraun.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Juni 2012)

Metallic Lacke sind recht schwer. Da muss ich mal sehen was ich an Lack und Pulver von dem Rahmen bekomme. 
Muss zwar morgen Arbeiten, bastel aber noch was.


----------



## erwinosius (16. Juni 2012)

wenns leicht sein muss kann ich nur immer wieder eloxieren empfehlen....


----------



## duro e (16. Juni 2012)

matt dunkel blau mit goldenen details


----------



## family-biker (16. Juni 2012)

black is beautiful!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Juni 2012)

Eloxieren ist zuteuer. Dafür geb ich dem Rahmen nicht mehr so lange. 

Eine Matte Lackierung für den Rahmen und was knalliges. Hatte auch mal kurz an Folierung gedacht. Aber keine Lust mich dafür hin zusetzen. 
Schaue das ich gleich was zum Zeit überbrücken hochlade. Konnte noch keine CFK Bastelei Anfang (Familiärer Zwischenfall). 
Hole ich morgen früh aber nach.

Edit: Mal sehen was ich noch an Kurbeln im Keller liegen habe.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Juni 2012)

Im Keller lagen diverse Kurbelgarnituren. Von vierkant über Octalink/Isis bis hin zu Hollowtech. 
Hab mich dann letztlich für das leichteste entschieden. Eine XTR Garnitur mit Alu Blatt und HT II Lager. 








Schrauben sind soweit aus Titan, wie immer. 
Preis: ehemals 140
Gewicht: 687,3


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Juni 2012)

Als Spanner sollte ein X9 Schaltwerk hinhalten. Bei einem Gewicht von allerdings 248,9 Gramm dann doch nicht mehr. Muss mir was basteln. 
Werde heute Abend Dokumentieren. Wenn der Plan steht.


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Juni 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/678043     ???


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Juni 2012)

Schick. Wenn Du eine rumliegen hast, nehm ich die. 
Ansonsten wird meine nicht ganz so "Pompös". Baue mir was einfacheres. 
Meine ""Stütze"" ist ganz gut geworden. Werd heute Abend mal an der Verbindung arbeiten.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Juni 2012)

Ist leider ein Prototyp und einmalig. Dem kamo-i haben wir auch mal eine mit Alublechen gemacht, aber ich glaub die weilt schon in den ewigen Jagdgründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (19. Juni 2012)

Nö... den gibets noch! Aber mal angebrochen und gefixed. Funktion wieder iO. Aber das Blech neu zu machen wär für dich sicher kein Ding. Willste haben?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Juni 2012)

In welchem Gewichtsbereich bewegen wir uns mit den Spannern ?


----------



## kamo-i (19. Juni 2012)

Mh... hst kann dir deinen sicher genau sagen. dann müsste man fläche mit alu/carbon gegen rechnen. ^^ oder... ich wieg ihn heute abend ma. ich hoffe ich denk dran! 

Nja das Kugellager ist mit Abstand das schwerste. Chrischan: kann man da nicht auch nen Stück plaste nehmen, oder gleichtlager, oder was weiß ich?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Juni 2012)

Dann denke ich mal das es doch einiges an Gewicht mitbringt. 
Ich bin gleich sowieso meine Sattel Kombi am machen, dann kann ich noch eine Platte machen für den Spanner.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Juni 2012)

Das lager war mit abstand das schwerste teil. Glaube fast 50g und mein gesamter spanner wog um die 90g. Ein gleitlager sollte gehen, auch wenn der reibdurchmesser sehr groß ist. Könnte Probleme machen beim tritt in den freilauf, außer deine feder ist stark genug. Denke aber ein 74kingz-verschnitt mit karbonplatte als blattfeder ist optimaler


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Juni 2012)

Mit Spanner beschäftige ich mich noch die Tage in der Bahn. Muss noch ein bisschen was vermessen am Rad. 
Gestern Abend noch meine Bestätigung für die neue Gabel bekommen derzeit ist eine 2500 Gramm schwere DJ 2 verbaut. 

Da es ja ein "wenig Geld Rad" wird, hab ich eine Magura Asgard Bestellt. Ich weiß um ihre Performance und ihr doch relertiv leichtes Gewicht. Als ich den Rahmen damals verbaut hatte, war ebenfalls eine Adgard drin. Einfach eine Klasse Gabel


----------



## ecols (20. Juni 2012)

Dann nimm den Spoke Tensioner.. Leicht und low-budget.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Juni 2012)

Haha, sehr geil. 
Denke mal das die Speiche über die Mitte der Glieder gespannt ist. Nur, wo ist das Teil befestigt? 
Gibt es mehr Bilder, oder sogar Erfahrungsbericht ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Juni 2012)

Bin mit meine Rad gerade zwei Stunden unterwegs gewesen. Der Sattel hat anfangs mies geknackt. Denke zu wenig Auflage flache an der Stütze. Hat dich aber gegeben. 
Auch bei 75 Kilo über Boden Wellen. Mal sehen. 
Gewicht 47,2 Gramm !


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Juni 2012)

Bilder in meinem Album unter ,,Mobile Uploads". Vlt. kann sie ein Moderator drehen und verlinken. Handy schafft es leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (22. Juni 2012)

Das Bild ist (wie bei mir üblich) zur Quelle verlinkt, da gibt es weitere Bilder. Manche bohren ein Loch in die Kettenstrebe, der hier hat die Speiche irgendwie gewickelt. die Führung "um" die Kette lassen manche auch weg. Der Spoke-Tensioner ist in UK üblich und eine gute Sache..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Juni 2012)

Das mit der Speiche hab ich noch nicht probiert. Derzeit wieder einiges an Stress im Privatleben. 
Meine Gabel kam gestern. Eine Magura Asgard mit 1654 Gramm. Das Gewicht wird noch runter gehungert. 
Die Brücke ist über 6 Stahlschrauben (~6,6 gr./S) geklemmt. Da fallen durch Titan und Alu einige Gramm. 

Hat jemand zufällig Ahnung von besagter Gabel? Dort sind noch Cantisockel an dem Casting. Würde diese gerne restlos entfernen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie weit ich gehen kann ohne die Luftkammern zu beschädigen. Mein Ziel wäre Sub 1600 Gramm.


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Juni 2012)

Frag mal kamo-i... seine alte magura/rond gabel war schnell durch.


----------



## kamo-i (2. Juli 2012)

jepp! ^^ ... aber hab ja auch zu der zeit front wheel hops wie nen bekloppter geübt. ca 300 hat sie gehalte bei damals knapp 80kg.


----------

